# Bubblegum - piebald champagne angora doe



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Meet our new doe - Bubblegum Princess - named after a character on the hilarious children's show "Adventure Time" 
She is our third angora doe and has the longest and nicest hair out of all of our angoras, and with our first angora litter coming next month, she will be part of our project.
And, Bubblegum is also our only red (or pink?) eyed mouse. Does she have to be bred to a red eyed buck to have any red eyed babies?

Finally, we don't know her color. The photos don't show much because they aren't entirely true to her color and she's nearly entirely white. She looks closest to lilac to me.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

No idea on the color, but she's super cute. She looked like a furry little puppy. Good luck with your breeding program.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd guess that she's champagne. What a lovely thick long coat! In order to get red-eyed babies you'd need to breed to a mousie that has red eyes or one that carries the recessive gene p.

I'm not imagining the spots of color, am I?


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh no no you're not imagining them! She's just got two little spots and is otherwise white. When I saw her I thought she was just PEW angora and I lost it. Haha. I'm so excited to have her!
So moustress, what would happen if she were bred to a PEW?


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

so cute


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

What you're calling lilac is properly called dove in most places. Every active mouse club except one and forum except one calls it dove. It is the pink-eyed version of black. If her coat is grayish, she's dove. If it is more of a light, pinkish brown, she is champagne. In these parts (FMB), lilac is a black-eyed variety, the combination of chocolate (b/b) and blue (d/d).



> Does she have to be bred to a red eyed buck to have any red eyed babies?


No. If the buck carries red eyes, she will have some red-eyed babies. If she does not produce any pink/red-eyed babies, you could breed her to a son to get some.

Especially for a pet store female, her coat length is not bad. Non-standard coats (angora, fuzzy, rex, rosette, satin, texel) almost always appear better on white mice.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok she is most definately champagne. Yay!
And, I love her coat. It doesn't even look as good in the photo as it does in real life! We have two other angora females and she has got much longer, thicker, and nicer fur. Someone nearby must breed angora... every time I go to the pet store, there are some angoras and they're almost always broken black.

I have a question for you, Jack. If we want to produce more and eventually better angoras in the future, can we cross an angora doe with a standard buck and then backbreed a son to it's mother or another angora doe? Would any pups in the litter have angora or semi-angora fur?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

There is no such thing as semi-angora. There is angora, and it can be poor or good, basically.

I'd cross her only to other angora mice. If you must cross her with a standard mouse, beware that this could set back the length of hair considerably, and keep babies to cross to each other and to her. The babies will all be standard (if the boy is not carrying angora) or a mix of standard coats and angora coats (if he is carrying angora, which is common in pet store mice).

Angora is a particularly difficult variety because you have to keep so many mice around (hundreds) at any given time since their hair length doesn't come into its full length until around five or six weeks old and since the coat changes length so often on females in particular. If I were breeding angora (again, I used to breed it way back when) or any other non-standard coat, I'd probably do it in PEW only. That allows you to concentrate more on coat type without regard to color.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

I see. Well we have our first angora doe (piebald blue tan) crossed to a piebald black tan buck who isn't angora. We will probably keep all or at least most of the babies around and experiment. I have no idea where I can find an angora buck other than making my own.... the does we find came from petsmart (which only sells does, like a responsible commercial pet dealership), and petco not only doesn't ever have angora but also is a horrible establishment with no regard to the basic rights of living creatures. So... haha I guess we're taking the long road here.


----------

